# So true and beautiful



## azerty (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Yakatori (Nov 19, 2012)

I think you got it backwards...


----------



## jagtd (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm..size matters not. It's how you carry yourself. You can be a sloppy size 2 and a well kept beautiful size 22. The opposite is true as well.

Girl in photo not even that cute in the face.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 26, 2012)

The sign has a spelling error and it makes me mad.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 26, 2012)

jagtd said:


> Hmm..size matters not. It's how you carry yourself. You can be a sloppy size 2 and a well kept beautiful size 22. The opposite is true as well.
> 
> Girl in photo not even that cute in the face.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> The sign has a spelling error and it makes me mad.



No no, she was comparing beautiful to her size 22


----------



## AnFa (Nov 26, 2012)

These replies are pretty much exactly what I would expect to see on this site. 

"Hmm..size matters not. It's how you carry yourself. You can be a sloppy size 2 and a well kept beautiful size 22. The opposite is true as well.

Girl in photo not even that cute in the face."


"The sign has a spelling error and it makes me mad."


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> No no, she was comparing beautiful to her size 22



It should be 'then'


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

well than, I guess I look pretty stupid.


----------



## knobby59 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think it's lovely.
And girl in photo is plenty cute in the face.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 28, 2012)

Blackjack said:


>



I tried to rep you, but I couldn't.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 28, 2012)

luscious_lulu said:


> I tried to rep you, but I couldn't.



I got him for you.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I got him for you.



I added some rep to him also!!!!! :bow:


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, really? That difficult to completely miss the point of what she was trying to share? 

Rep pt to Blackjack as well.


----------



## jagtd (Dec 4, 2012)

I got it. It made sense. I just don't believe size (whether big or small) how you carry yourself and your clothing.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 4, 2012)

If you're trying to make a big statement, make sure it's spelled right.


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Dec 7, 2012)

jagtd said:


> Hmm..size matters not. It's how you carry yourself. You can be a sloppy size 2 and a well kept beautiful size 22. The opposite is true as well.
> 
> Girl in photo not even that cute in the face.


For the first part, I'll give the benefit of the doubt and assume you meant it as "big girls are wonderful, but let's not hate on thin girls either, that's just as bad as the other way". In which case, that's an important message to keep in mind. I agree! I think this photo is fine on that front, but it's easy for things to get out of hand.

For the second part, though... :doh: It's totally okay if someone isn't your type, but be careful how you word it. As-is, your comment comes off more like an insult even if you didn't mean it as such.

I, for one, think she's super-cute though :wubu:


----------



## omegaseph (Dec 7, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> The sign has a spelling error and it makes me mad.



That's a grammar error (wrong 'than/then', not 'than/then spelled wrong').


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 7, 2012)

Pretty sure it's still a spelling error since then is not spelled with an a.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 7, 2012)

No, she spelled "than" right. She just used it wrong.

It's a grammar error.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 7, 2012)

Welcome to PedanticDome!

Two pedants enter, one pedant leaves!


----------



## balletguy (Dec 7, 2012)

Awesome....


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 7, 2012)

Nah...

*Saoirse* is correct: As with any language that's primarily-spoken, we don't depend on the correct spelling of any single word (or even most of them) to effectively determine exactly what any particular one supposed to be is. It's clear, based on the rest of the context, that "then" is the correct spelling of the intended word.

Which sort of underscores my original point.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 8, 2012)

I disagree.


----------



## natepogue (Dec 8, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> Nah...
> 
> *Saoirse* is correct: As with any language that's primarily-spoken, we don't depend on the correct spelling of any single word (or even most of them) to effectively determine exactly what any particular one supposed to be is. It's clear, based on the rest of the context, that "then" is the correct spelling of the intended word.
> 
> Which sort of underscores my original point.



That made no sense and you're wrong. It's not a spelling error, it's a grammar error. It's not debatable.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 8, 2012)

Haha apparently it is. Idfc.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 9, 2012)

natepogue said:


> "_That made no sense and you're wrong. It's not a spelling error, it's a grammar error. It's not debatable._"



Put it this way, do you understand what I'm trying to say?


----------



## natepogue (Dec 10, 2012)

lik dis if u cry evertim


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 10, 2012)

omegaseph said:


> That's a grammar error (wrong 'than/then', not 'than/then spelled wrong').


Not to split hairs but if it IS your suggestion, it would be a 'grammatical error', grammatically speaking. lol


----------



## natepogue (Dec 11, 2012)

actually i beleave it would be 'grammatically error' if you really want to split peas


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 11, 2012)

We're splitting hairs, not peas you scallywag


----------



## Dromond (Dec 11, 2012)

The word "scallywag" is not used nearly enough.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 11, 2012)

Neither is douchenozzle.


----------



## b01 (Dec 13, 2012)

jagtd said:


> Hmm..size matters not. It's how you carry yourself. You can be a sloppy size 2 and a well kept beautiful size 22. The opposite is true as well.
> 
> Girl in photo not even that cute in the face.





Saoirse said:


> : The sign has a spelling error and it makes me mad.



There's an old saying, "If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all".

It's still applies today, just with a twist. Today you would say: "If you don't have anything nice to say, than don't post anything at all".

That typo was my Christmas gift to you Saoirse


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Dec 15, 2012)

Neutral option: it's an orthographical error!

But, really, this is among the least-important things to be discussing.


----------



## toni (Dec 16, 2012)

I love this picture. I posted it on my facebook page last week. Sooo true!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 16, 2012)

Has anyone else looked at that meme and thought "well, does that mean a size 32 is better than her 22?"

I think it's sizeist in nature, albeit innocent, and understandable in light of what fat people go through, but it negates the notion that there's a beauty in smaller women.

To me, it's the antithesis of fat acceptance, and goes against the premise of true size acceptance.


----------



## toni (Dec 21, 2012)

wrestlingguy said:


> Has anyone else looked at that meme and thought "well, does that mean a size 32 is better than her 22?"
> 
> I think it's sizeist in nature, albeit innocent, and understandable in light of what fat people go through, but it negates the notion that there's a beauty in smaller women.
> 
> To me, it's the antithesis of fat acceptance, and goes against the premise of true size acceptance.



UGH!!!!!!!!!
She is making a self accepting statement about her body. Saying fuck you to the size 2 pushers of the world. 

Yes, I would think a size 32 would mind blowingly glorious. :happy:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 21, 2012)

toni said:


> Yes, I would think a size 32 would mind blowingly glorious. :happy:



I'm pretty sure that you know me well enough to know that I think a size 32 is glorious.

But is it "better", as I think the meme points out? Perhaps if one is a regular here, the answer would be yes, since comments posted often wax on about how bigger women are sexier than their smaller counterparts.

I'm of the opinion that the meme engages in the same type of sizeism that most fat activists claim is directed at them, only in reverse. Obviously you feel different than I do.

As someone who's witnessed sizeism at its worst when it's been directed at people that I care about and/or love, I can't justify it being sent in the other direction.

All body styles and sizes are beautiful to someone, not quantitatively however. For me, smaller bodies shouldn't be perceived as better than larger bodies, and vice versa. Just like pear shapes shouldn't be judged as preferable to apple or hourglass shapes.

Ugh.........


----------



## toni (Dec 21, 2012)

wrestlingguy said:


> I'm pretty sure that you know me well enough to know that I think a size 32 is glorious.
> 
> But is it "better", as I think the meme points out? Perhaps if one is a regular here, the answer would be yes, since comments posted often wax on about how bigger women are sexier than their smaller counterparts.
> 
> ...



All that is great. I feel her statement is one of self acceptance and not shaming. If a size 2 or 32 is upset with her, I get it. I am proud of her for accepting herself as she is at this moment.


----------



## melinda333 (Dec 22, 2012)

I saw it as a nice thing to say about a size 22, which often society/media think it's not desirable. Being exactly size 22 myself, it made me chuckle. 

She didn't say size 2 is bad. ^^ About a size 32, I think she just makes it funnier because she is two 2's...don't think she was thinking of size 32's, and just wanted to do a cute pun.


----------



## natepogue (Dec 22, 2012)

melinda333 said:


> I saw it as a nice thing to say about a size 22, which often society/media think it's not desirable. Being exactly size 22 myself, it made me chuckle.
> 
> She didn't say size 2 is bad. ^^ About a size 32, I think she just makes it funnier because she is two 2's...don't think she was thinking of size 32's, and just wanted to do a cute pun.



but its sizeism and its terrible and... give me something to complain about!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 22, 2012)

natepogue said:


> but its sizeism and its terrible and... give me something to complain about!



Here's a novel idea for ya, swifty...........people can disagree without taking personal swipes at people on the boards. Toni and I disagreed on this, and she made her point, and I made mine.

I have some points about you as well, but I think I've already made it somewhere else, so I won't bother to re-state them here.


----------



## natepogue (Dec 22, 2012)

you seem upset


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm gonna firmly take a stand on the side of "this is girl is beautiful :smitten:"


----------



## Dromond (Dec 23, 2012)

natepogue said:


> you seem upset



You're a troll.


----------



## natepogue (Dec 23, 2012)

Please be more considerate of my feelings


----------



## Dromond (Dec 23, 2012)

I'd be considerate of them, if they existed.


----------



## natepogue (Dec 23, 2012)

Nonsense, everyone has feelings.


----------



## knobby59 (Dec 28, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Not to split hairs but if it IS your suggestion, it would be a 'grammatical error', grammatically speaking. lol



DING DING DING!!!!!!!
We have a winner!


----------



## masomania (Jan 6, 2013)

jagtd said:


> Hmm..size matters not. It's how you carry yourself. You can be a sloppy size 2 and a well kept beautiful size 22. The opposite is true as well.
> 
> Girl in photo not even that cute in the face.



you have small feet


----------

